#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  In 12 minuten van load-out naar show

## timedriver

Mayday 2011 in de Westfalenhalle, Dortmund:

----------


## qvt

Ik zie alleen maar spullen de lucht in gaan dus je zal de load in bedoelen? Zag dit filmpje pas ook, wel leuk om anderen te zien werken  :Smile:

----------


## Lala

Laserfabrik, een stel erg gezellige duitsers, waar ik al menig glas mee gedronken heb  :Smile:  Nette productie dit!

----------


## Stefan

De show is natuurlijk moeilijk te beoordelen op basis van dit filmpje, maar of je nou zoveel grandMA's nodig hebt voor een productie als dit? Wat zijn het? 30-40 koppen? En als het dan toch zo nodig moet gebruik de visualizer en maak de show thuis  :Wink:

----------


## stainz

@stefan
Het zit hem waarschijnlijk in het feit dat het verschillende afdelingen zijn die elk hun eigen opperator hebben, met 3 man achter 1 tafel is niet zo heel fijn werken dus ieder heeft z'n eigen tafel. Hoe de verdeling van de tafels verder is durf ik niet te zeggen, het berust hoe dan ook op aannames, maar ik verwacht 1x Licht, 1x Laser en 1 voor de LED-walls en matrixen. De shows worden overigens sowieso wel voorgeprogrameerd want het is niet even iets wat je live even gaat bedenken.

----------


## Robert H

> Ik zie alleen maar spullen de lucht in gaan dus je zal de load in bedoelen?



Het blijven vreemde termen. Vrachtwagens UITladen tijdens de load-IN en vice versa. Moet je je voorstellen dat een Nederlandse truckchauffeur aankomt bij Ahoy, uit de vrachtwagen stapt en enthousiast tegen de locals zegt: "Zo, zullen we de boel gaan inladen?".

Zo weet ik nog steeds niet of ik iemand die "uitgeloot" wordt voor een studie moet feliciteren of troosten...


Ontopic:  Heb me altijd afgevraagd waarom die dance-dingen altijd zo extreem worden aangepakt. Het zal iets met prestige te maken hebben, maar dan enkel voor de organisaties/verhuurbedrijven onderling. Een klus als Sensation is door de jaren heen uitgegroeid tot een astronomisch grote lichtshowcase. Dit terwijl je de gemiddelde bezoeker ook gewoon onder een paar Atomics kunt zetten, met een pil in de mik is dat allang flippen!

----------


## timedriver

> Het blijven vreemde termen. Vrachtwagens UITladen tijdens de load-IN en vice versa.



Zo dacht ik dus ook met mijn boerenverstand...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dr. dre

op 2 min 52 staan de MH's met spanbanden op de truss vast.

Puur uit nieuwschierigheid, is dat toegestaan, verantwoord ?

----------


## qvt

> Het blijven vreemde termen. Vrachtwagens UITladen tijdens de load-IN en vice versa. Moet je je voorstellen dat een Nederlandse truckchauffeur aankomt bij Ahoy, uit de vrachtwagen stapt en enthousiast tegen de locals zegt: "Zo, zullen we de boel gaan inladen?".
> 
> Zo weet ik nog steeds niet of ik iemand die "uitgeloot" wordt voor een studie moet feliciteren of troosten...
> 
> 
> Ontopic:  Heb me altijd afgevraagd waarom die dance-dingen altijd zo extreem worden aangepakt. Het zal iets met prestige te maken hebben, maar dan enkel voor de organisaties/verhuurbedrijven onderling. Een klus als Sensation is door de jaren heen uitgegroeid tot een astronomisch grote lichtshowcase. Dit terwijl je de gemiddelde bezoeker ook gewoon onder een paar Atomics kunt zetten, met een pil in de mik is dat allang flippen!



LOADing INto the venue  :Wink: 

Over dancefeestjes met grote lichtshows, op festivals zie je ook enorme shows hangen met soms honderden koppen op een podium van 20 breed.. De verwachting van de gemiddelde bezoeker is de laatste jaren enorm gestegen, in alles.. Zowel geluid als licht als de performance van een artiest IMHO en als je denkt dat elke bezoeker van een dancefeest zooi gebruikt loop je ook een eeuw achter..

----------


## Lala

> op 2 min 52 staan de MH's met spanbanden op de truss vast.
> 
> Puur uit nieuwschierigheid, is dat toegestaan, verantwoord ?



Zonder spanbanden kan het al eigenlijk nergens naar toe, maar puur voor de zekerheid is een spanbandje altijd wel fijn. Ik vermoed dat er ook nog wel een safety aan hangt.

----------


## dr. dre

En dan mag dat gewoon de lucht in ? Als ik af en toe lees hoe streng de regels zijn vindt ik dit wel vreemd. Interresante materie!

----------


## renevanh

Als je het filmpje even pauzeert zie je de safety duidelijk zitten, maar dan nog vind ik het ook wel spannend...
Zonder spanband lijkt me helemaal idioot, als er een takel vastloopt/stopt/in storing komt flikkert het hele zooitje er af en bungelen er ineens weet ik hoeveel heads aan hun safety... liever niet!

----------


## showband

> Ontopic:  Heb me altijd afgevraagd waarom die dance-dingen altijd zo extreem worden aangepakt. Het zal iets met prestige te maken hebben, maar dan enkel voor de organisaties/verhuurbedrijven onderling. Een klus als Sensation is door de jaren heen uitgegroeid tot een astronomisch grote lichtshowcase. Dit terwijl je de gemiddelde bezoeker ook gewoon onder een paar Atomics kunt zetten, met een pil in de mik is dat allang flippen!



Als "eenzame" DJ 20.000 tot 52.000 bezoekers uren lang entertainen op een manier dat ze er een paar weken krantenwijk voor willen neerleggen....

Dan snap ik wel dat het een "astronomisch grote showcase" is.

----------

